# Cracked windshield



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

The windshield on my Silverado 1500 has a foot long crack along the bottom passenger side. I believe it was caused by a rock because there's a small chip in the glass at one end of the crack but is it possible that using the plow caused it? I don't think I've hit anything nearly hard enough to crack the windsheild but am curious as to whether or not it's possible under normal use to stress it. I don't recall seeing it when I put the truck away last weekend so I suspect the chip has been there for a while and the crack is the result of the cold weather we've been having in the North East.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

It's from the chip. The windshield being exposed to the extreme cold we just had to the heat from your defroster caused the winshield to flex and expand. Should be covered under your insurance.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

you need a sbow deflector just wieght till the end of the season when your truck is all clean you will probably notice hundreds of nicks in the window from sand and gravel spraying back


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Where I live every vehicle I own has a broken windshield. My truck just got it a few weeks ago.

Live near several gravel pits and all day long Im passing or following gravel trains.

Sucks, but Im not replacing **** until I move from this area.

Not all insurance covers windshield repairs specifically.

Standard deductabiles apply and if you have any deductabile thenn you are basically screwed..most windshields will cost the same or less than your ded.

Some offer special windshield insurance but Ive never had it.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Ask about your deductable with full glass coverage. It's quite common. I've used it several times without a raise in rates. And I'm in the most expensive insurance state in the country.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Hopefully the insureance will cover it. I was just trying to think through the different reasons why they might not and one that came to mind was the possibility that the plow might stress the body of the truck in some way that can also stress the windshield. A windshield replacement company has a comercial on the radio that suggest the windshield adds to the structural integrity of the car. I was wondering if the same was true on light duty trucks.

I've been thinking about getting a snow deflector. Just wasn't sure if I needed one for the light plowing I do but if it would protect the windshield it might be worth getting. Thanks for the suggestion. I hadn't thought of that.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

The trucks from the Big Three all still use body-on-frame construction, so the body is mostly isolated from the chassis. To crack the windshield from a plow impact would cause major damage to the truck. You wouldn't be worried about the windshield at that point.
IOW, it was the chip.
If you have glass coverage your insurance will cover it. If you don't it's probably not worth it to go through insurance, just deal with the glass company directly and tell them it's not an insurance replacement. That last part is very important. They way they charge is kind of like a scam. If you go there and say you are paying for it out of your pocket it may cost $200, but if it is an insurance replacement the charge msy be $500. Different cities may also have different rates, so check a larger radius if you mant the best price.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Depending on what you plow depends on IF you get pebbles on the glass from it.
If you plow driveways you don't need a deflector- only plowing roads and parking lots will you get up enough speed where you _could_ have small rocks (sand particles is more likely) coming over the blade onto the windshield.

Even with the long driveways I have done I have never gotten enough speed for snow to come over the blade onto the hood, never mind the windshield- now plowing the road and a lot I have had it happen, but never any large enough items to damage anything- usually just sand.

It should only be a concern IF it's a concern.

glass coverage should be cheap anyway- and I am pretty sure they cannot raise your premiums from glass claims. Just make sure a good glass company does it- I had one do my Ram a couple years ago (stone chip on the highway- really cold storm following week and a BIG crack from those defrosters- scared the he!! out of me warming up the truck!)

Company did a good job on the glass but damaged my headliner and I didn't notice for a week.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

i had 3 rock chips in mine from summer. went out last week when it was like -5 out and two of the chips are now 1-2 foot cracks. probably wait till spring for the new windshield.


----------

